# Libnodave mit C7 626



## Pikador (12 April 2010)

Hallo,

habe gerade probiert mich über IHB Link mit eine C7 626 zu verbinden. Geht nicht! Eine Verbindung zu S7 315 mit gleichem Link funktioniert problemlos. Es ist ein Programm zu Datenerfassung wo Libnodave benutzt wird. Habe selber geschrieben. Funktioniert Libnodave mit C7 überhaupt?

Viele Grüße 
Pikador


----------



## PID (12 April 2010)

Könnte es sein, das die MPI Adresse deines Adapters auf der gleichen Adresse wie z.B. das integrierte OP steht ?


----------



## bike (12 April 2010)

Pikador schrieb:


> Funktioniert Libnodave mit C7 überhaupt?



Ja.

Kommst du mit der IBH Software auf die Steuerung? 
Kannst du den Teilnehmer suchen und wird dieser gefunden?
Wenn ja, dann bei dem Testprogramm von zottel nur die Adresse und Baudrate übergeben und das flutscht.
Wenn du selber etwas geschrieben hast, schau im Debug Modus welche Meldung du beim Verbindungsaufbau zurückbekommst.


bike


----------



## Pikador (13 April 2010)

Hallo,

mit IBH Software kriege ich die Verbindung, auch mit Step 7. 
Mit meinem Programm aber nicht. Wenn ich den IBH link auf eine 315 CPU umstecke habe ich sofort die Verbindung. Nur an der C7 nicht.


----------



## Pikador (13 April 2010)

Die MPI Adresse von dem Linki ist 0.


----------



## bike (13 April 2010)

Pikador schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mit IBH Software kriege ich die Verbindung, auch mit Step 7.
> Mit meinem Programm aber nicht. Wenn ich den IBH link auf eine 315 CPU umstecke habe ich sofort die Verbindung. Nur an der C7 nicht.



Du bekommst die Verbindung zu C7 mit dem Adapter aus Step7 und mit der IBH Software?
Oder nur zu der 315 er?
Wenn du auf die C7 kommst mit Step7, versuch das Testprogramm das bei libnodave dabei ist. 

bike


----------



## Pikador (14 April 2010)

Zu 315 funktioniert die Verbindung mit Step 7 und IBH Link und auch mit Libnodave und IBH Link.
Zu C7 funktioniert die Verbindung mit Step 7 und IBH Link, nicht aber mit Libnodave und IBH Link.

Mit dem Test Programm bekomme ich volgende Meldung:

openSocketw.c: bind Socket error: No error
openSocketw.c: Connected to host: 10.81.215.65
ConnectPLC
trying next ID:
Couldn't connect to PLC.

Jedes mal wird gleiche IBH Link benutzt. Ich habe es an 3 C7 Steuerungen
ausprobiert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Pikador (21 April 2010)

Habe festgestellt, dass die Funktion connectPLC() mir eine -5 liefert. Was kann es sein?


----------

